# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Esclusas >  Visita pendiente de estas obras hidraulicas, que no se sí lo son

## carletes

Se parecen poco a los embalses, aunque tienen un elemento común que es el hormigón que se emplea para su construcción y aquí se acaba la semejanza porque están en el mar y no en los rios y porque su uso fue militar y no civil, y además están asociadas a la guerra, a la segunda mundial. Me refiero a las bases submarinas alemanas en Francia que fueron fortificadas como bunkers con un sistema de esclusas para poder dejar en dique seco los subamarinos alemanes y así proceder a su mantenimiento y reparación. 

Por favor hacer abstracción de la desgraciada contienda que causó la muerte de muchos millones de personas casi todas inocentes y centraos en la magnitud de estas bases que fueron realizadas en un tiempo record, casi todas en menos de un año y algunas en menos de seis meses. Hoy permanecen intactas porque es imposible demolerlas, son objeto de vista turistica y una de ellas es un centro cultural integrado plenamente en la ciudad; me refiero a la de Saint-Nazaire, que pienso visitar cuando viaje a la Bretaña francesa, si es que alguna vez lo hago y en la que se exhibe el submarino nucluar frances Espadon. 

Bueno, subo unas fotos para que sepais como son por fuera y pongo un enlace por si quereis conocer mejor el funcionamiento de las mismas. Perdonad que insista pero el interés es exclusivamente como obra hidraulica, que la guerra concluyó hace muchos años.

Si los administradores entendeis que el post sobra en esta página, o que este no es el lugar adecuado lo eliminais o cambiais, que en absoluto me voy a molestar. Saludos gente  :Smile: 
Saint-nazaire


Lorient


La Rochelle


La Pallice (Burdeos)


Brest

----------


## Xuquer

Con tu permiso lo muevo al subforo "esclusas". gracias por la aportación, muy interesante  :Smile:

----------


## lenos

Interesante, sí. Lo que no encuentro es el enlace carletes. 

Salu2.

----------


## carletes

Lo había olvidado  :Big Grin:  pongo este que es muy bueno, en frances e inglés http://u-boote.fr/ tiene muchísimas fotos que sirven para contemplar estas auténticas moles, imbatibles desde el aire y el mar, y por eso han sobrevivido; eran complejos con todo tipo de servicios, autónomos e infranqueables. En español también hay varias cosas no teneis nada más que meter en gooble "bases submarinas alemanas en Francia" o similar y os saldrán artículos, foros y demás. 

Llama la atención los maravillosamente (si se puede hablar así de una instalación militar) diseñados que estaban, su sistema de esclusas, el mínimo tiempo que tardaban en introducirse en los hangares, lo rápido que fue su construcción y la capacidad de los ingenieros alemanes. Saludos gente  :Smile: 

Otra más http://www.uboat-bases.com/

----------

